# Looking for old shipmates for my dad.



## Rebeccaaaa93 (Aug 31, 2020)

Hello everyone. So my dad doesn’t know I’m doing this but I just wanted to know if there is still anyone out there that worked on SS Iberia in 1970-1972? If I could reach out to even one person that would literally mean a lot to me and also my dad


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello and welcome from New Zealand. I can't help you but Hopefully someone will come along who can. Good luck.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome on board Rebecca, good luck with your search..

Cheers Frank


----------



## JosephObrien1957 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hopefully someone will help you with your search. Best luck to you and your dad!


----------



## bobharrison2002 (Apr 12, 2008)

Try this facebook group - it's for ex Iberia and Arcadia crew









SS "ARCADIA" & SS "IBERIA" 30,000 ton sisters of 1954 | Facebook


The purpose of our Group is to encourage those that had worked on-board the “ARCADIA” and/or “IBERIA” - or worked alongside or were passengers or like me just wondered at them from the shore - to...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Linda campion (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi I am looking for any body who sailed on the Pacuare in the early 1950s who may know of my father Alfred Thomas Carter known as Tom. He was a fireman. Know it’s a long shot. I think it was a banana merchant ship going to Jamaica. Many thanks.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Linda campion said:


> Hi I am looking for any body who sailed on the Pacuare in the early 1950s who may know of my father Alfred Thomas Carter known as Tom. He was a fireman. Know it’s a long shot. I think it was a banana merchant ship going to Jamaica. Many thanks.


Linda, you might have more luck if you start a separate thread.........

all the best Frank


----------



## Rebeccaaaa93 (Aug 31, 2020)

This is a photo of me and my dad. I know 1972 were quite a few years ago but I would absolutely love it if someone could hopefully recognise him. He was 16 years old when he first boarded SS Iberia in 1970


----------



## Rebeccaaaa93 (Aug 31, 2020)

bobharrison2002 said:


> Try this facebook group - it's for ex Iberia and Arcadia crew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will look on there. Thank you so much ☺


----------

